# 2 AC units one shared Circuit Breaker



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

AlanDisaucis said:


> Has anyone seen this? Working on an install and found two AC units sharing one Circuit Breaker but each unit has its own fused service disconnect. The units sit side by side. The feed is coming to one service disconnect where it gets grouped with 2 8-3 wires. One going to the first unit and the other 8-3 goes to the service disconnect of the second unit where it leaves to the second unit. Each service disconnect is fused wit 40Amp fuses but the circuit breaker is a 50Amp breaker... Does this look right?


What's the actual load on each unit?


----------



## AlanDisaucis (Apr 12, 2014)

*2 AC units one shared Cuircuit Breaker*

They are both the same heat pumps rated at 40 Amps.
I forgot to mention. The main wire coming from the shared breaker is 6-3.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

AlanDisaucis said:


> They are both the same heat pumps rated at 40 Amps. I forgot to mention. The main wire coming from the shared breaker is 6-3.


If both pull 40 amps and a 50 feeds them, I see trouble. If they are fed with romex you must use the 60 deg column to rate the wire.


----------



## AlanDisaucis (Apr 12, 2014)

I know you can't pull a 6-3 then splice out 2 8-3s, they should all be 6-3.
Also Even if each heat pump has its own 40AMP fused service disconnect the wire as well as the circuit breaker in this scenario cannot/should not support both loads.
This setup has an electrical inspection sticker as approved!


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

AlanDisaucis said:


> They are both the same heat pumps rated at 40 Amps.


 What do you mean "rated" at 40 amps?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

AlanDisaucis said:


> They are both the same heat pumps rated at 40 Amps.
> I forgot to mention. The main wire coming from the shared breaker is 6-3.


 Not that important to the story,anyway...


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

AlanDisaucis said:


> I know you can't pull a 6-3 then splice out 2 8-3s, they should all be 6-3.


 They are most likely tap conductors.

Do you know the MCA of the units?

It very may well be compliant.


----------



## AlanDisaucis (Apr 12, 2014)

Nope, all NM-B. In fact they ran 6-3 and 8-3 to the heat pumps and cut the white conductors on each feed. They could've saved almost 50% on the cost of wires if they had used -2s.
Also these are 4 ton heat pumps on a 3500 sqft almost new construction (perhaps 3 years old) that already has issues... 4tons for each level! Talk about throwing money away...
I created the post to see if anyone has seen a single circuit breaker to two heat pumps...
I would've run 6-2 romex with a dedicated circuit to each fused at the service disconnect and each with a dedicated 40amp breaker at the panel.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

AlanDisaucis said:


> I would've run 6-2 romex with a dedicated circuit to each fused at the service disconnect and each with a dedicated 40amp breaker at the panel.


 You most likely could get away with a 40 amp breaker, 10/2 and a non fused disco.


----------



## AlanDisaucis (Apr 12, 2014)

*2 AC units one shard Circuit Breaker*

You might think you could but as per the manufacturer's specs the call is for the service disconnect to be fused.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

AlanDisaucis said:


> You might think you could but as per the manufacturer's specs the call is for the service disconnect to be fused.


 
Could be.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The entire question lies in the FLA of the units. If each unit draws 20 amps or so it may be compliant. The max overcurrent protective device does not mean anything in terms of load so yes this can be done but I agree you cannot tap the conductors as stated. There are rules for taps but it does not sound like they qualify


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I agree you cannot tap the conductors as stated. There are rules for taps but it does not sound like they qualify


 
Why don't you think they qualify?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

this thread is cletis


----------



## AlanDisaucis (Apr 12, 2014)

*2 AC units one shared Breaker*

Wow wildleg, you're so learned!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

AlanDisaucis said:


> I created the post to see if anyone has seen a single circuit breaker to two heat pumps...



Yes and it can certainly be compliant. It depends on the details. s.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Why don't you think they qualify?


I was guessing the fla was too high but it could work,,,, Now Alan needs to give us the info


----------



## AlanDisaucis (Apr 12, 2014)

Dennis, I take it you're not in HVAC, FLA on a heat pump is usually strictly the load on the fan. The FLA on the units in question is around 2.8A and the RLA is around 19A. I would prefer it if they would list the LRA but that's another issue. The units as I said are 4 ton each. The tag called (I say called because I turned down the job after they didn't accept my recommendations of pulling two independent circuits...) for an MCA of 26A and a maximum of 40Amps. To be honest with you, I decided to post here to see if there's a weird circus type situation where this setup has been applied. Would anyone share both loads on one breaker when it's just a matter of time this can cause a fire in a brand new over a million dollar house if these units seize up. Why not pull two separate circuits independent of each other! That's crazy! I thought it was odd that this install was approved by the township; I see you guys with thousands of posts giving the blessing to this nightmare... I already told you these are two 4 ton units you must expect a high LRA yet you're still saying it could be compliant! Like I said I told the customer I would not continue until you agree to run an additional circuit for the other heat pump and separate them. He refused. I said take care. Let some one else be blamed for your house fire.


----------



## former farmer (Feb 27, 2013)

RLA 19*1.25=23.75
23.75 + fan 2.8 + RLA of 2nd unit 19 + fan on 2nd unit 2.8 = 48.35 amps

125% of largest motor plus sum of all other motors = 48.35 amps

Seems okay to me.


----------



## AlanDisaucis (Apr 12, 2014)

Former farmer, you forgot to add 1.5. Besides 26A each is the MINIMUM, MINIMUM, MINIMUM! If it's 110 deg. outside and these two units seize up the interior ambient temp due to failed units along with overheating due to loads can cause a fire.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Like I said I told the customer I would not continue until you agree to run an additional circuit for the other heat pump and separate them. He refused. I said take care. Let some one else be blamed for your house fire.


Unnecessary drama IMO. 

The units are each fused at 40 and the #6 feeder is breakered at 50. Nothing is going to catch fire. It may be stretching the minimum requirements but it's not going to combust. 

Would you feel differently about it if they had used a #6 SE, a 60A breaker, a sub panel with two 30A breakers for the units?


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

AlanDisaucis said:


> Former farmer, you forgot to add 1.5. Besides 26A each is the MINIMUM, MINIMUM, MINIMUM! If it's 110 deg. outside and these two units seize up the interior ambient temp due to failed units along with overheating due to loads can cause a fire.


if this is the worst thing they've done you'll be fine, it's really not that bad of an install


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

AlanDisaucis said:


> Dennis, I take it you're not in HVAC, FLA on a heat pump is usually strictly the load on the fan. The FLA on the units in question is around 2.8A and the RLA is around 19A. I would prefer it if they would list the LRA but that's another issue. The units as I said are 4 ton each. The tag called (I say called because I turned down the job after they didn't accept my recommendations of pulling two independent circuits...) for an MCA of 26A and a maximum of 40Amps. To be honest with you, I decided to post here to see if there's a weird circus type situation where this setup has been applied. Would anyone share both loads on one breaker when it's just a matter of time this can cause a fire in a brand new over a million dollar house if these units seize up. Why not pull two separate circuits independent of each other! That's crazy! I thought it was odd that this install was approved by the township; I see you guys with thousands of posts giving the blessing to this nightmare... I already told you these are two 4 ton units you must expect a high LRA yet you're still saying it could be compliant! Like I said I told the customer I would not continue until you agree to run an additional circuit for the other heat pump and separate them. He refused. I said take care. Let some one else be blamed for your house fire.


I would say trust your intuition because your right in my opinion. I would ABSOLUTELY INDIVIDUALLY PROTECT each unit. ESPECIALLY because they have the money to afford the unit, why can't they afford a CORRECT install. If 1 unit was drawing excessive current the breaker wouldn't know...The winding would literally catch fire....If you fused them individually you would prevent that.

I dont think you should run another line if you don't have to. If the #6 is sufficient for out there, which it sounds like it is because as stated the running amperage is 2.8 the Locked Rotor Amperage is 19 amps. The #6 is rated for 50a. I would then install 2 seperate outdoor fusible disconnects for each unit, and utilize the #6 line if it is sufficient. Would be a rather easy job if I read and comprehended everything right.

Only thing is motors will draw about 300% their initial rating when first started, split second, due to inrush. In the event they both started simultaneously, to be honest I'm not SURE of the calculations to determine if the breaker would trip. If it's been installed and running for a while I assume it's not a problem as stated.


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The entire question lies in the FLA of the units. If each unit draws 20 amps or so it may be compliant. The max overcurrent protective device does not mean anything in terms of load so yes this can be done but I agree you cannot tap the conductors as stated. There are rules for taps but it does not sound like they qualify


It doesn't draw that under normal operating conditions, that's what it would draw if the motor was siezed or locked up for whatever reason. It would draw 2.8 a under normal conditions. 

2011 nec : ART 240.21 (B)(1) TAPS NOT OVER 10'

ART 240.21 (B) (2)- Taps not over 25' long

And yes he could absolutely install an outdoor enclosure and tap/splice the #6 with #12 FUSED at INDIVIDUAL 20a discos, AS LONG AS THE TAPS/SPLICE ON THE CONDUCTORS WE'RE FUSED WITHIN 10' OF THE DISCO. ALSO TAPS APPLY AT 25' IF CONDUCTORS ARE AT LEAST 1/3 OF THE RATING OF OVERCURRENT. ( so if you tapped a 20a line from a 60 a breaker you would need at least a # 12 -20a conductor, sounds obvious I know)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Lets forget the terminology. If the entire unit draws 19 amps and the motor another 2.8 then it seems like it will work.

So the op leads us on with all the misinfo, IMO, then apparently already knows all the terminology. Interesting

The MCA is the load of the unit plus 125%. The max overcurrent protective device as stated earlier can be much higher.

Now the overcurrent protective device only protects for short circuit and ground fault conditions as the unit has it's own overload device to protect the conductors.

I did think the fla was for the whole unit. I am thinking motors and not compressors.


----------



## AlanDisaucis (Apr 12, 2014)

> So the op leads us on with all the misinfo, IMO, then apparently already knows all the terminology. Interesting


What misinfo? You're the one asking the questions. My original post was to find out if this setup was ever seen applied. I still haven't had anyone tell me if they've seen it applied.


> The MCA is the load of the unit plus 125%.


Actually the MCA is the RLC x1.25 + FLA. That's how it's around 26A...


> The max overcurrent protective device as stated earlier can be much higher.


Really? OK well let's do a wager. These two heat pumps are Trane XL20i 4 ton. Go ahead call the Trane tech/engineers who's company is going to stand behind their product in a nasty situation like a whole house fire and ask them if they approve of this wiring specifically as stated above. If they approve of it I'll be willing to pay a $100 to a charity of your choice but if they say no way then you'll have to do the same and my charity is St. Jude Children's Research Hospital.


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

AlanDisaucis said:


> What misinfo? You're the one asking the questions. My original post was to find out if this setup was ever seen applied. I still haven't had anyone tell me if they've seen it applied.
> 
> Actually the MCA is the RLC x1.25 + FLA. That's how it's around 26A...
> 
> Really? OK well let's do a wager. These two heat pumps are Trane XL20i 4 ton. Go ahead call the Trane tech/engineers who's company is going to stand behind their product in a nasty situation like a whole house fire and ask them if they approve of this wiring specifically as stated above. If they approve of it I'll be willing to pay a $100 to a charity of your choice but if they say no way then you'll have to do the same and my charity is St. Jude Children's Research Hospital.


I like the wager, beneficial either way, nice. I think you answered your own question. I would say that almost word for word to the customer lol. Like you said it's kind of a big deal with their current setup, you know this. 

I don't see ANY issue with utilizing that existing line, installing aw.p. enclosure, 2 fusible outdoor discos, and liquitite if you can't utilize what's there. What do you think?? The #6 would never see more than what it's rated if you used the fusible discos. You know how to size your fuses, and it's all permissible NEC wise. And I would feel pretty confident to say the units have the fuses inside them already, so you would be focusing on the circuit and protection against ground faults and short circuits. The fuses inside the unit are protecting the motor.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The MCA is the load of the unit plus 125%. The max overcurrent protective device as stated earlier can be much higher.





AlanDisaucis said:


> What misinfo? You're the one asking the questions. My original post was to find out if this setup was ever seen applied. I still haven't had anyone tell me if they've seen it applied.
> 
> Actually the MCA is the RLC x1.25 + FLA. That's how it's around 26A...
> 
> Really? OK well let's do a wager. These two heat pumps are Trane XL20i 4 ton. Go ahead call the Trane tech/engineers who's company is going to stand behind their product in a nasty situation like a whole house fire and ask them if they approve of this wiring specifically as stated above. If they approve of it I'll be willing to pay a $100 to a charity of your choice but if they say no way then you'll have to do the same and my charity is St. Jude Children's Research Hospital.


First, what Dennis was meaning was, in comparison to the wire size, the breaker (OCPD) can be much higher. Example: (actually your OP) you could have #10 wires which normally would be protected by a 30A breaker (OCPD)
The max breaker/(OCPD) size allowed is 40A, so that is what he meant by larger OCPD size.

Second, in your OP, you stated each unit had a fused disconnect. So if you call the mfg, they will tell you that's all they're requiring. That's if the proper sized fuses were installed.

I don't see what you're worrying about with the one breaker. It's the same as feeding a sub panel from one breaker.
The units are protected by the fused disconnects. Worse thing could happen would be the breaker would trip and that's doubtful.

If a compressor locked up the fuse would blow.


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

Excuse my last couple posts about tin stalling the discos.... I got lost in the chit chat and forgot your OP stated you had the discos


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Didn't know Cletis had a twin brother named Alan, who lives in New Jersey. 

Wonder if Cletis even knows!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

AlanDisaucis said:


> Actually the MCA is the RLC x1.25 + FLA.


I wonder if you would be kind enough to spell out what these terminologies mean to you?

MCA = ?

RLC = ?

FLA = ?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I wonder if you would be kind enough to spell out what these terminologies mean to you?
> 
> MCA = *M*y*C*entral*A*irconditioner
> 
> ...


What do I win?:thumbup:


----------



## AlanDisaucis (Apr 12, 2014)

FrunkSlammer 


> Didn't know Cletis had a twin brother named Alan, who lives in New Jersey.
> 
> Wonder if Cletis even knows!


 Playing the name game during the early hours of the morning. That’s a sad sight.
You can tell a lot about the character of a person from the way they communicate. 
Take Dennis, he seems professional, respectful, knowledgeable and talented (anyone who idolizes John, Jim, Jimmy, Janis, Frank, George and Ray must be talented.
I didn’t insult anyone, yet Frunk goes out of his way to take jabs at someone whom he knows nothing about from behind the safety of his keyboard.
Staying up during the early morning hours looking up a new word with a feeble attempt at using it in a sentence.
While you’re looking up words Frunk, do this, lookup the simple word (Silly) and dig down deep and dark; that’s how you’re coming across with the way you’re presenting yourself online.
“Twerkin’ yo” I take it you’re a racist as well.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

This thread is getting awesome.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

AlanDisaucis said:


> Former farmer, you forgot to add 1.5. Besides 26A each is the MINIMUM, MINIMUM, MINIMUM! If it's 110 deg. outside and these two units seize up the interior ambient temp due to failed units along with overheating due to loads can cause a fire.


Minimum is the name of the game. Rated load amps is the highest current draw you can expect under any conditions. The compressor's internal overloads will open before the fuse in the disconnect will open


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> What do I win?:thumbup:


:laughing: How about this?


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

AlanDisaucis said:


> You might think you could but as per the manufacturer's specs the call is for the service disconnect to be fused.


A service disconnect would need to be fused, that isn't what is going on here though.
The only real problem I see with the install, from the way you described it, is the 2 sets of conductors on the line side of the first disconnect. The lugs would need to be rated for that. I would have pulled the feeder into a jbox, then tapped off in both direction into non fused disconnects. I would also use the minimum wire size to comply with the MCA.


----------



## AlanDisaucis (Apr 12, 2014)

hardworkingstiff:


> How about this?


 Sometimes when driving on a highway and you have to take a fuel stop at the next exit you suddenly realize you’re in a backward town with dirty, unshaven, toothless misfits staring at you while dangling a paper bag with liquor. The first one comes at you with insults out of nowhere, you try to act civil and try to fend off the person then all of a sudden 2 or three come out ganging up on you so you decide that it’s best to leave the area and fuel up elsewhere.
Although there seem to be professionals amongst the silly vagabonds on this site unfortunately ElectricianTalk.com isn’t a place to fuel up on your knowledge. This would be my last post.
Hardworkingstiff, I’m going to ask you a question but keep the answer to yourself because I won’t be checking back here. You take it upon yourself to give others awards. What award would you give yourself for what you’ve accomplished all your life?How successful are you? What have you offered to society that would deserve you an award of some sort? Your family, your neighbors, your community and your country?


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I wonder if you would be kind enough to spell out what these terminologies mean to you?
> 
> MCA = ?
> 
> ...


MCA- Minimum Circuit Amps city ( theses figures are to size the circuit) protecting from shorts, ground faults.

RLC- Rated Load Amperage

FLA- Full Load Amperage ( what the unit will draw in normal operating condotions)


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

bostongtp said:


> MCA- Minimum Circuit Amps city ( theses figures are to size the circuit) protecting from shorts, ground faults.
> 
> RLC- Rated Load Amperage
> 
> FLA- Full Load Amperage ( what the unit will draw in normal operating condotions)


Based on what you answered, I think we can say that Alan's formula doesn't work with your understanding of those acronyms. 



AlanDisaucis said:


> What misinfo? .....
> 
> Actually the MCA is the RLC x1.25 + FLA.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

bostongtp said:


> I would say trust your intuition because your right in my opinion. I would ABSOLUTELY INDIVIDUALLY PROTECT each unit. ESPECIALLY because they have the money to afford the unit, why can't they afford a CORRECT install. If 1 unit was drawing excessive current the breaker wouldn't know...The winding would literally catch fire....If you fused them individually you would prevent that.
> 
> I dont think you should run another line if you don't have to. If the #6 is sufficient for out there, which it sounds like it is because as stated the running amperage is 2.8 the Locked Rotor Amperage is 19 amps. The #6 is rated for 50a. I would then install 2 seperate outdoor fusible disconnects for each unit, and utilize the #6 line if it is sufficient. Would be a rather easy job if I read and comprehended everything right.
> 
> Only thing is motors will draw about 300% their initial rating when first started, split second, due to inrush. In the event they both started simultaneously, to be honest I'm not SURE of the calculations to determine if the breaker would trip. If it's been installed and running for a while I assume it's not a problem as stated.



Parts of the code allow an install like this. There may be nothing wrong with this. Its silly to waste copper when tap rules let you do it.

Just because they have money to pay for the unit does not mean money can be spent where it doesn't. Your assuming.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't get it? 
What's with all the drama ?
Don't post , if you don't want another opinion.
Personally , I think he threw money away on this stubborn streak.
Burn down a house, not likely.
True the taps should not have been done in the fashion he posted, but they are fused independently. 
Inrush may drop voltage if both units start at same time but how often is that going to happen?
If the 50 amp breaker feeding the units has been holding for 3 years where is the fire hazard?
Just my opinion!
Another member bites the dust!!


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> :laughing: How about this?


 I already got one of those!


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Based on what you answered, I think we can say that Alan's formula doesn't work with your understanding of those acronyms.


I'm wrong with the acronyms? Which one was wrong? Or were they all?


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

bostongtp said:


> I'm wrong with the acronyms? Which one was wrong? Or were they all?


Rated loads amps and full load amps are the same thing, the highest amperage that a motor is designed to handle and the current you use to size your overloads


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

bostongtp said:


> I'm wrong with the acronyms? Which one was wrong? Or were they all?


I'm not saying you are right or wrong (because I'm not sure), the point I was trying to make is if we don't define the acronyms, we may be talking about 2 different things. 

I was really trying to get Alan to tell us what he understood them to be so we could better understand what he was trying to say.

Like others, I thought FLA was "full load amps", but I think Alan is saying it is "fan load amps".


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I'm not saying you are right or wrong (because I'm not sure), the point I was trying to make is if we don't define the acronyms, we may be talking about 2 different things.
> 
> I was really trying to get Alan to tell us what he understood them to be so we could better understand what he was trying to say.
> 
> Like others, I thought FLA was "full load amps", but I think Alan is saying it is "fan load amps".


It is not the fan load amps. I have never heard that term. I remember fla on many a/c I have seen as the current of the unit. The mca was always 125% of that. What do I know...

Here is what I found on a hvac site



> RLA: Acronym for "rated load amps". The maximum current a compressor should draw under any operating conditions. Often mistakenly called running load amps which leads people to believe, incorrectly, that the compressor should always pull these amps. You should never use the listed RLA to determine if the compressor is running properly or to condemn a compressor. The running amps of a compressor are determined by the evaporator temperature, condensing temperature and the line voltage.
> 
> FLA - Full Load Amps: Changed in 1976 to "RLA - Rated Load Amps".


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Just was looking at some pics of name plate on a/c units. Looks like they use RLA in reference to compressor loads and FLA in ref to fan loads.
Then we have the LRA..
Locked rotor amperage.
What the compressor draws on start up or seize up. If I understood correctly.


----------



## 1.21gigawatts (Jun 22, 2013)

You are correct HMA. LRC is when the compressor motor starts from a stopped position. Essentially the motor inrush. LRC is needed to size the disconnecting means as they need to be horsepower rated. We can use nec table 430.241 to find the horsepower equivalent. This is mostly done with commercial/industrial units.


The original poster who asked if running (2) ac units off one branch or feeder is acceptable, failed to listen to several good replys to his question. And did fail to give us needed info such as MCA in earlier post. His LACK of understanding hvac power connections was apparent. Especially when he said he would run a 6-2 w gnd to each unit. 

The existing installation is safe and code compliant. These outdoor units have built in overload/ thermal protection. And for that exact reason is why a smaller wire is permitted on a larger OCPD. The breakers / fuses are mearly short circuit and ground fault protection. My only advice would be to use a HACR breaker on the main.


MCA =. Size your wire. ( assuming for no voltage drop)
Max fuse/ breaker= Size your OCPD
LRC and FLC = Size your disconnecting means if applicable


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Hmacanada said:


> Just was looking at some pics of name plate on a/c units. Looks like they use RLA in reference to compressor loads and FLA in ref to fan loads.
> Then we have the LRA..
> Locked rotor amperage.
> What the compressor draws on start up or seize up. If I understood correctly.


That is still the full load current for the fan and the RLA for the compressor. It looks like they use the compressor FLA as RLA because of the spike on start up so the RLA made more sense-- not sure but whatever the reason, IMO FLA is not fan load amp


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That is still the full load current for the fan and the RLA for the compressor. It looks like they use the compressor FLA as RLA because of the spike on start up so the RLA made more sense-- not sure but whatever the reason, IMO FLA is not fan load amp


I'm with you Dennis, but I starting to think age is telling.

I went out and looked at my unit nameplate last night and sure enough, it had FLA and it was obvious that it was the fan amps. I think things have changed and I have not kept up.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I'm with you Dennis, but I starting to think age is telling.
> 
> I went out and looked at my unit nameplate last night and sure enough, it had FLA and it was obvious that it was the fan amps. I think things have changed and I have not kept up.


I agree that the nomenclature has changed but they mean the same. The fla is listed for the fan and the RLA is listed for the compressor. They must be added together but the RLA and FLA denote the same except one is designated for fan and the other for compressor. 

It used to be the compressor and fan was combined into the FLA as I recall.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It used to be the compressor and fan was combined into the FLA as I recall.


That's the way I remember it, but ..............


I haven't done resi work since before a lot of these guys were in elementary school.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You are making me feel old.... Actually it has been years since I have paid attention also but only about 5 years. I guess I paid attention to MCA and MOCP and ignored the rest


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

The only thing I ever looked at was the minimum ampacity and max fuse size:thumbup:




and maybe the voltage :jester:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

quick opinion, 5 ton unit. #8s in conduit fused at 50 amps.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> quick opinion, 5 ton unit. #8s in conduit fused at 50 amps.


Ok, you're ugly and your feet don't match!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

A Little Short said:


> Ok, you're ugly and your feet don't match!


and I have an mean sneer and long middle finger, ask anyone who drives the same route as me every morning.


----------

